# Miui Data Dropping Now...



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been on miui flawlessly for a few days now, and tonight I lost data and just couldn't get it back reliably. So I updated to the newest miui and still its dropping, most of the time it will even have the four g icon, just no data. Anyone else had this problem? I think I'm on the ota radio, can't really recall.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Bstrang6 said:


> I've been on miui flawlessly for a few days now, and tonight I lost data and just couldn't get it back reliably. So I updated to the newest miui and still its dropping, most of the time it will even have the four g icon, just no data. Anyone else had this problem? I think I'm on the ota radio, can't really recall.


It was working fine all day, then recently just stopped. Icon is up, but no data.

Probably VZW messing with the network again..

An email just popped up as I was typing this about expanding coverage which is usually when data goes out. Guessing it'll be back to normal tomorrow. From the other thread about data, seems like a Midwest thing primarily.

*edit*
If you're in a 4g area, and get 4g, but no 3g, its the network.

I'm in WI, and VZW just lit up a couple cities north of me, so not surprised data is borked right now.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

I noticed this EXACT same problem starting tonight, thought it was MIUI, guess it's not, glad to hear that its not just me haha (also in WI, btw)


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Girlfriends bionic has been having issues too I guess. Funny how when my data goes out I start freaking out and when hers goes out I don't hear about it for hours


----------



## Tjbomb3r (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been experiencing the same thing in my 4G area i've just been using the built in task killer by holding the home button and that usually bumps the data back in to working order.


----------



## dopediculous (Aug 6, 2011)

I was just on a theme called suave HD and had 4g icon. I'm always in 4g so thought nothing of it. Thought it was cool though. Was talking to the Moms n she's in 3g with a similar theme and it showed her 4g! After.comparing speed tests, she was still getting 3g speeds even with the 4g icon. I switched to a different theme and went back to the simple G icon.

Still using latest mr3 radio and getting nowhere near the same 4g speeds that I do on my sense roms. 3 times slower (long story short) still 4g, but 5 meg dl when I was used to 10-20+ meg dl.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Had the same issue here as well. Also in Wisconsin. I guess they added 4G to Appleton and Oshkosh so that's probably why. Messed around with Rev. A settings but still no luck. Everything is working now though. They need to figure out how to add towers without affecting all of their customers. It's quite frustrating.

Sent from my rooted Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm having data issues still. Started last night, thought it was miui 11.17, spent about 2 hours flashing stuff to no avail no data. Now this morning, still no data. Not sure wtf is going on. I'm in eastern Iowa.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

had iissues from this morning thought it was miui but now it seems to be vzw...


----------



## mkloharry (Aug 31, 2011)

It is Verizon, started last night at 6 or 7 pm, I called.

Sent from my Thunderbolt/BAMF Forever


----------



## kahuna1979 (Aug 18, 2011)

##778>Call>Edit Mode>000000>Modem Settings>Rev. A>Enable>OK>Menu>Commit Modifications. Should get you data its a network issue


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

Still down in Wisconsin this morning.....


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine came back at 7 this morning. In Milwaukee area. I work grave so no bored on breaks couldn't watch slingbox.


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Had the same problem in Chicago yesterday, I thought it was the phone


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Seems to be back up now.. Last night, and early this morning, the only way I could get data was LTE only, which got me 1x, since I'm about 15min north of 4g, and 30min south of 4g, as of yesterday.









Expand VZW!

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Im in Ga, mine dropped yesterday around 11am. I restored my bamf backup and it was fine. Then restored miui and its fine.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

it's the chinese installing new super terrific spyware onto your phones


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

Seems to be working now in WI


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Quantas said:


> Still down in Wisconsin this morning.....


I think this is funny. I've been calling VZW since 11/10 telling them that my 3G/4G has been dropping & it ONLY happens when I'm at home. It happened a lot more on MIUI so I switched back to a Sense ROM and it still drops just not as frequently. They kept telling me nothing was going on, that all was well in the word of Gs. I even forced them to open a ticket - which I've heard nothing back about. I feel better knowing that it's not just happening to me.


----------



## bug_nuts (Jul 30, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> It was working fine all day, then recently just stopped. Icon is up, but no data.
> 
> Probably VZW messing with the network again..
> 
> ...


Ya i had issues last night in WI too!


----------

